# Shrimp and Ich



## TrueVCU (Jul 2, 2008)

As I was picking up a few more ghost shrimp at the LFS for my tank today, I noticed one tank had what appeared to be an amano shrimp in it. The catch: the fish in said tank all had ich. So I of course passed.

However, I'd still like to get that shrimp if I can, and so I come to you guys with the following questions:
1: Can shrimp be infected by/carry ich?

2: Even if they're immune, I understand the risk from the parasites in the water. Would it be feasible to keep the shrimp in a small glass of water until the parasites can be assumed to have died without a host?

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, shrimp can carry ich, even if not actually infected by it.

Yes, quarantining the shrimp for about 6 weeks can make it perfectly safe.

Use something bigger than a glass, though; a gallon jug would work.


----------

